# i7 vs phenom 3



## mrbumpy (Mar 6, 2009)

Which do I go with?

What are the main substantial differences between intel and amd as a company and then again between the two chips? Is there a better chip? Will one give me substantial gains over the other without breaking the bank?

These and others are questions i've had since the day i got into the computer scene, but all the techno babble has confused me in this area what with hyperthreading and nanometeres and what-have you.

anyways, any help and advice in this area is appreciated


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you should be comparing i7 versus Phenom 2 X4 CPU's

AMD is cheaper and has finally gotten into the overclocking game


----------



## mrbumpy (Mar 6, 2009)

my bad... had am3 socket on the brain

im not sure so don't quote me but is there a new amd processor slated for release this summer?

Thanks for the tip re overclocking, but that didn't answer any of my other questions.

Aside from price, what does the amd have over the intel?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Phenom 2 is equal to a Q9400 C2D the i7 is faster by a lot for gaming.
So the answer is nothing.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

isn't the Core i5 coming out this summer>


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Fall http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10190037-1.html


----------



## dman61992 (Jan 4, 2009)

I' a huge fan of AMD but go with the Intel Corei7 if you can afford it. Preferably the i7 920 if you are on a budget. There is a way to unlock the multiplier in the 920 via a bios flash. If your just looking to spend around 200 dollars go with the Phenom II. i7s start at 300 with the i7 920


----------



## mrbumpy (Mar 6, 2009)

what kind of performance difference am i looking at between the two? Why should I go with intel over amd?

I want to uncover as much information about these chips as possible before I make my decision. I prefer not to go in and buy something just because someone online said 'this is better' without giving me a why. I'm not trying to be difficult, I'm just trying to get some knowledge to help me sleep at night when I make a decision.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/Crysis-1680x1050,818.html


----------

